# Can you help identify this blacksmith-made tool?



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

It may not be old. It may not be a woodworking tool. But it is very well made and precise.














































The spring that keeps the tool open is especially elegant.

I found it in the kitchen implement section at the local GoodWill.


----------



## TerryFerguson (Feb 5, 2011)

It certainly looks like an older version of a side cutter perhaps for wire or nails - may also have been used by a farrier to trim horse hooves, but it does seem too small for those uses. Beautifully designed and crafted. Especially like the curved handle end that acts as a stop against the soon end of the other. In other words, I really don't know what it is specifically for - waiting to hear from others.


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Was going with the toe nail cutter theory, but can't imagine one being in the kitchen implement section.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Smiths do use nippers for cutting metal in smithing,
so they could be for that.

Nice find. I buy stuff like that whenever I find it
cheap amongst bric-a-brac.


----------



## nicksmurf111 (Jun 6, 2014)

It doesn't close all the way, and has a positive stop at the back of the handle. I bet it's for repeatedly sizing something the same working with (blown?) glass.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

I think it's just a fancy pair of tongs for holding thick bar stock. The spring return is pretty uncommon on blacksmith tongs but not unusually so.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Nicholas: It doesn't close all the way, and has a positive stop at the back of the handle. I bet it's for repeatedly sizing something the same working with (blown?) glass.

This has possibilities. He is very observant; it doesn't close all the way so there is no shearing action, but it could size or score something to a fixed dimension. Interesting, though, that it is not adjustable.

I Googled "glass blowing tools" and found nothing like it. I did find tools that short, though, which is a stroke in Nicholas' favor.

The glass thing involves rotating and that got me to wondering if it is used to clean a groove perhaps, while the cylinder was being turned.

Fun stuff. And as for finding it in kitchen stuff, that's not an unusual thing at our thrift stores. I'm not critical that occasionally something is misstocked. It just makes the whole thing more adventuresome.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## nicksmurf111 (Jun 6, 2014)

I RARELY find tools at Goodwill. I purchased a large crescent wrench once, and have seen a router or two. I think they are really picky about what they put on the floor, and wholesale/trash everything else. I've had people tell me otherwise, but why else would they have a shipping dock with a giant dumpster and trucks picking up plastic wrapped pallets?


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Look a bit like those pliers used to cut brown sugar lumps in the early days..


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

For circumsizing as used by Scottish raabi's They don't charge for the procedure but they seem to get by on the tips. Alistair


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That's funny.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't forget that blacksmiths frequently doubled as the town dentist!


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

As far as it being a farrier tool….......... I have something like this

The one I have is very similar, handles are a little longer, but other than that about the same

Mine is used to "pinch" a horse's hoof to determine EXACTLY where it hurts on the hoof and how much or how little pressure is needed to assess the severity of the problem.

The long handles are needed to exert enough pressure to actually determine the (sometimes very small) area on the hoof where it hurts

Just a thought


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks CPlus. I have a farrier friend whom I will query.

BTW, I recalled yesterday the most curious thing I've found misfiled at a thrift store: In this case, a GoodWill, and there it was, in the kitchen section: A Bench Cookie.

True story.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

"Mine is used to "pinch" a horse's hoof to determine EXACTLY where it hurts on the hoof"

I don't think I'd want to be next to a horse when I found that sore spot.

BJ


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

*Lee*, the one thing in my mind that argues with my opinion that this tool is used as a hoof tester is none of mine have a stop. They close all the way. That enables us to put as little or as much pressure on the hoof as is needed to test the sore spot.

*BJOGAY*

Not lecturing but if you get me talking about horses you are going to have to put up with me until I run out of steam.

Testing the even sorest hoof is very safe if done correctly. Most guys will have 30' of thick soft rope that goes around the horses neck via a bowline knot and then down and around the the sore hoof…........or any hoof you want to look at for that matter…....and that rope around the sore hoof is pulled tight and looped back through the neck loop and tied off with a safety knot. You would be surprised how high we raise the sore hoof….... right up until just under the belly. Unless I am working with a horse that has been shod and worked on for years, I will take a little hoof, put it back and let him rest and know everything is all right. Then raise the hoof a little higher, hold for 30 seconds and put it back down so he can rest and feel comfortable he is not going to get hurt and learn to stand on three legs and then usually by then I can tie up the hoof for as long as needed. Will he jerk if I squeeze a sore spot, sure, but that is what we are looking for. The tender spot. No reason at all to ever get hurt around a horse if you are careful, thoughtful and know what you are doing. I had a maiden (3-year-old) mare with her first colt this Spring. She wanted to nurse, the foal needed the colostrum, but she was spooked by this other little critter trying to suck on her. So, I tied up a rear leg, the mare could not move…...the baby suckles…. and never had too do it again. Horsemanship is an acquired skill, a sense of animals and common sense. Life is all the richer because of our opportunity and obligation to husband this animals.

p.s. Don't try the tie the leg up on a horny bull. Now THAT will get you, your truck, your trailer and probably the bulled in a train-wreck. Been down that road also.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

That does not look like any farrier tool that I am familiar with.

That is definitely NOT a hoof tester!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

It isn't a blacksmith tool because the heat would ruin the spring. I don't think I would want to try to find a sore spot on a horses hoof with that tool or any other such tool. Just plain crazy. That hoof would be across your face.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

*gfadvm*

I explained to *BJOGAY *how important it is to safely find an abscess or whatever on a hoof. I obviously failed in my explanation

You want to give a response to *Grandpa *a try?

I would be interested if you approve or even used my process of handling the animal

*Grandpa*.....................*gfadvm* is a veterinarian


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I know what he has done for a profession. I respect his intelligence and training. I have also seen horses remove people from the area for less than pinching a sore place in a sensitive area.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

*Grandpa*,

I am not an argumentative guy….............we are here to make friends not argue…..........so are we OK?

I strongly believe that anytime there is a problem with a horse or some one gets hurt around a horse it is becasue someone there did not know how to handle the horse correctly.

People problems…............not horse problems.

60 years around horses every day…............I got hurt lots of times until I was about 40. Never after, that I can recall.

My best gelding bruised his rr hoof last year and we needed to learn the extent of any abscess. No one got panicky, the horse behaved and trusted us and we squeezed the heck out of parts of that hoof. Then we opened it up with a strong Leatherman tool, poured in a little kerosene and set that little bit of hoof afire. My vet uses some crystals that he sprinkles on instead of kerosene to fire a hoof. We had thrown a blanket around the horse's head so he could not see and we had ZERO reaction from the gelding. He is my best horse by far, and I would have spent whatever I needed to get him OK, but I had learned this from my grandfather and have done it dozens/hundreds of times…............my horses and others. I do not remember an incident where it has not worked. Not saying that process is right for everybody, but it has worked for me.

Just telling stories that I hope are of interest NOT arguing with anyone about anything.

My best to you and yours….......... Bruce


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have worn out 3 sets of hoof testers in my 40 years as an equine veterinarian and have not had a horse hurt me while using them. They are an indispensable tool in lameness evaluations when properly applied.

C Plus, Sorry but the fire and smoke fell out of favor many years ago. It is amazing the "treatments" horses survived in the "good old days".


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't remember starting an argument. I Just said that a person that uses that tool to find sores is a bit off. I still believe that. C_Plus, You are the one that went on the defensive and jumped my case. If you get an ingrown toe nail do you want me to use that tool on you to find the sore place. That is still crazy. Call a good vet and let the man do what he has been taught in school. That tool looks like it was made to cut something. It has a cutting blade. I didn't start this and I am tired of you. Now go get a pill and calm down! Have a better rest of the evening.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

C_Plus,
I have a friend who rode and jumped since an early age. The last time I saw him he was working as a ferrier, (spelling correct?). I have read all of James Harriets novels about British Vet care in the 1930s. They would lift and hold a cow's hoof to prevent kicking the vet. I think horses are beautiful animals but I have no experience with them and I am afraid to get to close to a nervous horse.

Dogs I can handle. BJODAY, (Not BJOGAY, not that there's anything wrong with that.)

BJ

PS: Seabiscuit was the greatest of all American athletes.


----------



## nicksmurf111 (Jun 6, 2014)

I jumped in a horse's pen once and it stepped on me. But I'll admit to knowing next-to-nothing about horses. I'm glad I wasn't hurt, but I felt I was close to breaking my foot.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

BJODay

Now cattle ARE dangerous. One of the things that makes them dangerous is they can raise their knees up to their shoulder and kick straight back a foot or so from their body. Not like a horse, than can only kick straight back. Had lots of bruises to prove that. Plus, they are just plain dumb and stupid and do not learn what is "safe" and what is "painful or manhandling. Hence all the squeeze chutes and head locks and turn tables (for branding, vaccinating ear notching or tagging, castration, etc.) That why us ropers rope and end and stretch the calf out so the guys on the ground can work safely. And I am not going to even start on working bulls.

As to nervous horses, hell I am afraid of nervous horses, so you are in good company.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> Now cattle ARE dangerous. .........Hence all the squeeze chutes and head locks and turn tables (for branding, vaccinating ear notching or tagging, castration, etc.) That why us ropers rope and end and stretch the calf out so the guys on the ground can work safely. And I am not going to even start on working bulls.
> - C PLUS Woodworker


The only way to handle bulls is with a ring in their nose. My grand-dad used to lead a big Holstein around like a little puppy dog, but you dare go in the bull pen. Those dairy bulls rank right up there with dangerous game animals in Africa!

I milked a few cows that I wish had been in squeeze chutes or stretched out by a roping team ;-)


----------

